# Bathing and Making Muscles...



## micheal78 (Apr 26, 2014)

You you believe bathing is not a necessary for making muscles.. Yo are absolutely mistaking .. Here are surprising health benefits of bating daily for athletes... 

Cheers.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 28, 2014)

so youre a purveyor of soap eh 
negged


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2014)

I heard Muscle Tech is coming out with a new pre workout bar of soap. Just lather up and you'll get a jolt of energy and insane pumps.

And it leaves you fresh and smelling like the boys club too.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 28, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I heard Muscle Tech is coming out with a new pre workout bar of soap. Just lather up and you'll get a jolt of energy and insane pumps.
> 
> And it leaves you fresh and smelling like the boys club too.



LMAO....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2014)

I like to smell like a sticky greasy smelly Jew. It is good for growth.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 28, 2014)

ohh look.. hes in red..... :  /


----------



## Dannie (Apr 29, 2014)

Thinking outside the box, I like it.


----------

